# A little eye candy...



## Lifted4x4Astro (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is a little eye candy for you guys.  :lol: 

Received a truck load of logs on March 19th and finished cutting and splitting today. Just need to stack the last pile. Not bad considering I work 12 hour shifts and did a gear swap on a 1999 AWD Astro (went from 3.42's to 4.10's in both diff's). The stacks are 11' long, 7' high and the pieces are all cut 20"+. There is 1 full cord in each row. So that means there is 5 cords stacked! The rest of the space in the lean-to will hold around 3.75 cords. I am glad my wife and both kids help!












Here is where I started this morning...











Pile left to stack...


----------



## Stevebass4 (Apr 3, 2009)

nice stacks!! and nice stacking!


----------



## Birch Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice looking wood, real nice looking weather. We are still in the grip of winter up here and burning steady.


----------



## North of 60 (Apr 3, 2009)

YEP!  You are a true wood burner.  Good on ya and good for kickin its a$$ so early in the year.  Nice job and healthy looking wood.
N of 60


----------



## Chris B (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice looking pile of wood, its amazing that a simple pile of wood does for a true wood burner.


----------



## RAY_PA (Apr 3, 2009)

nice job, lookin good. How bout that stack in the bcak of the last pic?...is that yours too?


----------



## jdeere5220 (Apr 3, 2009)

Would that be considered "Burner Porn" ??


----------



## karri0n (Apr 3, 2009)

We want to see the lifted 4 x 4 Astro...


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (Apr 4, 2009)

RAY_PA said:
			
		

> nice job, lookin good. How bout that stack in the bcak of the last pic?...is that yours too?



Yeah, that stack is mine as well. That is for camping and house campfires. There are 2 rows 4' high and 12' long there.



			
				jdeere5220 said:
			
		

> Would that be considered "Burner Porn" ??



I guess it would be...especially if it gets you excited!


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (Apr 4, 2009)

karri0n said:
			
		

> We want to see the lifted 4 x 4 Astro...



I actually sold it last fall to a buddy of mine. I will post up a few pics sometime soon.


----------



## Shipper50 (Apr 4, 2009)

Am I the only one to notice the size of his slitter wedge and the foot on it? Geeeeezzzzzzz ;-P 

Shipper


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (Apr 5, 2009)

You know what they say...it's not the size of the wedge, it's how you use it!  :wow: 

I have to say that I didn't build the wedge and foot. I bought them and the I-beam from a buddy at work who was moving to Atlanta. He is an awesome fabricator and always overbuilt everything! The wedge is 14-1/2" tall. I also picked up the Honda motor and cylinder and valves from him as well. The tank was an old hydraulic test stand scrapped out from work and the axle/tires are from another buddy who scrapped an old trailer. All told I have about $420 into the splitter so far. I am going to be building a log lift off the side over the summer.


----------



## woodburn (Apr 6, 2009)

Awesome pics- thanks for sharing.


----------



## begreen (Apr 7, 2009)

Mighty respectable splitter and stacking 4x4, my hats off to you. Job well done!


----------



## billb3 (Apr 7, 2009)

Shipper50 said:
			
		

> Am I the only one to notice the size of his slitter wedge and the foot on it? Geeeeezzzzzzz ;-P
> 
> Shipper




... and the I-beam size.
Like the foot size, but I don't get the advantage of the wedge height.
Certainly a 'gets it done' rig.


----------



## webbie (Apr 8, 2009)

wow.
WOW.


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (Apr 30, 2009)

Almost done with my second load of logs. The lean-to is filled and we are stacking out back in 1 cord rows. We'll end up with about 12 - 13 cords stacked up.


----------



## btwncentres (Apr 30, 2009)

Niiiice.............I was just given a magazine called ..Our Canada....has an article about a guy in Quebec who loves bananas...always wanted to grow some...wanted a fresh... picked when ripe banana...sooo..he put up a greenhouse ...heated it and his shop with a boiler and used ...last winter....100 cords of wood....got 5 bunches of bananas !!There are definitely smarter monkeys in the world.........


----------



## savageactor7 (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice job stacking all that firewood Astro...smart move using those safety straps too.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 30, 2009)

SWEEEEEEEET!!


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 30, 2009)

So what's the idea of the safety straps? To prevent the posts from buckling or to hole the wood back? Why not just use more of those lumber strips? 

That is an impressive stack of wood. I am afraid to stack that high. 

Looks like you went right on the gravel with the wood. Has that ever caused wet wood on the bottom?


----------



## jdeere5220 (Apr 30, 2009)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> So what's the idea of the safety straps?



Those are so that if the wood falls over, it pulls the shed down too and you can file an insurance claim  :coolsmile:


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 1, 2009)

Thanks guys!

The straps are there simply to keep the pile from toppling over. There is no weight on them now and shouldn't be next fall either. Just a safety precaution because of the kids running around and playing. Our 2 kids know not to play on wood piles but the neighbor kids I am sure don't know.

I stacked right on the ground here and the very bottom pieces can get a little wet sometimes but this will be used up next year so I am not too worried about it. If it is too wet to burn, I throw it out back for our camp fire pit.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (May 1, 2009)

Astro,  do the same with my stacks...the little ones know not to play around the pile, but you can't be too careful. A little extra security goes a long way. Nice stacks and I love the leento approach.
If you don't mind me asking, what did the final product set you back ?


----------



## SolarAndWood (May 1, 2009)

Lifted4x4Astro said:
			
		

> I stacked right on the ground here and the very bottom pieces can get a little wet sometimes but this will be used up next year so I am not too worried about it. If it is too wet to burn, I throw it out back for our camp fire pit.



I doubt there will be much pit wood there.  Sweet job with the steel roof, amount of gravel, the way you boxed it and the grading.  Any water that somehow gets in there will quickly run through the bed and out into the yard.  The bigger concern will be the fifteen feet of snow that blocks your access to it


----------



## savageactor7 (May 1, 2009)

Gravel is good.

We use to stack wood on gravel and it didn't get wet...picked up stones though. Now we pile our wood on gravel and they can get as high as Lifted4x4Astro's but there's no fear of a catastrophic collapse but occasionally 5-6 pieces will avalanche. The gravel lets the water pass threw it. What you see sits on gravel in the fall we cover it.


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 1, 2009)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> I doubt there will be much pit wood there.  Sweet job with the steel roof, amount of gravel, the way you boxed it and the grading.  Any water that somehow gets in there will quickly run through the bed and out into the yard.  The bigger concern will be the fifteen feet of snow that blocks your access to it



The snow doesn't impede access.  :coolsmile:  I plow right up to it and down beside the lean-to. That is part of the reason for building it there. Now the stacks out back become inaccessible come January/February.



> If you don’t mind me asking, what did the final product set you back ?



Do you mean the wood itself or the lean-to?


----------



## Jambruins (May 7, 2009)

why is the wood on the ends stacked in that pattern?  I have seen other people do this and am curious?  Thanks.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 7, 2009)

nice woodpiles guys


----------



## Delta-T (May 7, 2009)

that is some impressive wood action going on right there (both of you's). Now...if I can just get that piece on the bottom out.....


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 9, 2009)

Jambruins said:
			
		

> why is the wood on the ends stacked in that pattern?  I have seen other people do this and am curious?  Thanks.



It is stacked that way so it will support its own weight. The 2x4's are there just "in case" I stacked last years wood the same way without criss-crossing the ends and it put a TON of weight on the 2x4's and I was afraid they would break. I split the stacks in the center because I will grab the section in front towards the drive way first. This was stacked in March so it will be seasoned first. As the rows go down, I remove the 2x4's and eventually can back the truck right in to move the wood to the cellar.


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (Sep 15, 2009)

Just want to update. I bought a cheap meter from Harbor Freight and I pulled a piece from the front stack under the lean-to and one piece from a stack out back. They both read 21-22% moisture. The first piece was C/S/S by the 1st of April and the other piece was done around the 1st of May and is the direct sun.


----------

